# Photos Reviennent



## Warzok (23 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir, savez vous comment faire pour que mes photos soit transférer dans l’iCloud mais sans que mes anciennes photos présentes dans iCloud soit transférer dans mon applis photos du nouvel iPhone ?


----------



## guytoon48 (25 Juin 2019)

Utiliser « flux de photos » et non « bibliothèque iCloud »


----------



## Warzok (26 Juin 2019)

guytoon48 a dit:


> Utiliser « flux de photos » et non « bibliothèque iCloud »


Et donc en faisant ça tous sera transférer dans iCloud sans que mes photos déjà transférer dans iCloud sois mise dans l’iPhone ?


----------

